# Heater for mY Turtle



## FreeTv (May 14, 2007)

Guys as winter approaches I need to ask if it’s time to place a heater in the tank for my Turtle, he is up against the window and the water is warming up during the day but as nights get colder and some days not so sunny is it time do you think ?

I have a water tube heater for my Frog and was just going to buy another one of them and set the temperature to ?

If I did would I start with a low Temp and work my way up from there and to what point / Temp 22-24 ??

Do I run it as the same as the frogs all day/night or just late afternoon/night ?

Many Thanks

FreeTv / Adam

Picture shows window at the back looking out to the yard.


----------



## Kitah (May 14, 2007)

I keep my turtle at about 23 degrees celcius, day and night, and only need a heater to do this during the winter months. I recently put the heater in my tank as its cooling off way too much at night time now, which isnt great for the turtles. In the wild they dont have that problem because they live in much larger bodies of water so takes that massive quantity a long time to drop in temperature. 

So, if it was me, yes, i would put the heater in now, and yes, i would leave it on all day and night.


----------



## hornet (May 14, 2007)

get the tank away from the window, alot of turtles have been killed when they water has over heated from that, how big is your turtles, if its a few years old it will be fine without a heater


----------



## Kitah (May 14, 2007)

In my personal opinion its better to have a heater. for the reason i said before.. wild turtles live in dams and dont experience as rapid temperature fluctuations. With my guy if he cools down too much he goes off his food, is sluggish, rarely basks. yeah i know, youll say this is normal for a reptile, but i still prefer to have a heater. tis just me and my opinion.


----------



## hornet (May 14, 2007)

i dont give my guys a heater, the oldest are 1 year old the youngest is only 4-5months and still eat find, but i'm guessing your in a cooler area? i'm in qld so it doesnt get to cold


----------



## Kitah (May 14, 2007)

Actually, my turtle is in Brissie. But we live on acreridge on the outskirts, and it can get rather cold (have had a couple of neg 1-2 degree nights/mornings)


----------



## Glimmerman (May 14, 2007)

I would use a heat for sure.

How old is the little one? Has he been kept out doors previously? He seems to have a lot of green stuff on his shell for an indoor specimen.


----------



## hornet (May 14, 2007)

ahh ok what suburb is your turtle at?


----------



## hornet (May 14, 2007)

hes right next to a window, that would encourage algae growth


----------



## -Peter (May 14, 2007)

Chelodina longicollis live in bodies of water that get down to single digit temps over winter. They cease to eat at this time and will aestivate over winter either on land or in the water. They can still be active at 10 to 15 degrees C.
Captive juvenile turtles on the other hand have the disadvantage of not being able to locate the best possible site to go into torpor so must rely on you the owner over the cooler months. 
Thus I would suggest you get a heater and move the tank away from the window if it is in direct sunlight. 
Hornet is correct in stating that a lot of turtles die from overheating due to being in direct sunlight.
Check that the thermostat on the heater is correct before using it. I had one that heated the tank to 50C on the factory preset.


----------



## FreeTv (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

I got him of friends who no longer wanted him, Age ??? 2+ years I'd Say.

Great tips about the window and moving him , thanks, he was outside for about 3-4 months in summer until i got a tank.

Look like i'll buy a tube heater and place in the water at 23c.

I'm in Padstow, Sydney and winter gets cold some times.

FreeTv / Adam

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=49184&highlight=freetv


----------



## ldheav (May 14, 2007)

heater for sure 

You want to keep your tank a consistant tempreture 

put a heater in there run it at 22 -26 degrees C


----------



## sxc_celly (May 14, 2007)

FreeTv - Depends on whether you want him to hibernate or not. If hes just in an aquarium, best not to hibernate as they need to come up on the land to do so. Yes id be putting the heater in now. Hornet i live in brisbane aswell, on the northside, and the temps are already dropping lower than a young turtle especially 4-5mths old, should be allowed. Your little turtle should be above 19deg at all time being that age, as they cannot hibernate due to no fat reserves and they need to be eating to grow. If its too cold, they wont eat and dont have the far reserves, so can actually die from this, so hornet id be watching your water temp too, your only 30mins from me. FreeTv Id be running a heater at 22-26deg like Idheav suggested, and move the tank away from direct sunlight, as this can heat the tank up too high and cause algae growth. Hope this helps!


----------



## FreeTv (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Guys, 

I always get my Questions answered coming here.

A BIG Thanks to all.

regards

Adam


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

at the moment my tank is getting no lower then 25c, all turts are still eating fine, if it does drop more i will add a heater but at the moment its not needed for me anyway


----------



## Tsubakai (May 15, 2007)

That all sounds similar to the advice I would give too. One thing to add though is if you can get a protective grill or something similar so the turtle can't touch the heater as it could get pretty hot if its running all the time in the colder weather.


----------

